# Rise of the Tomb Raider (2015)



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

Lara is back...

Rise of the Tomb Raider continues the story of Lara Croft as she seeks to learn more about the deeper, secret world she as discovered around her. Obsessed by what she has seen, Lara is now threatened by a shadow organization intent on killing her for what she knows. She is pushed to her physical and mental limits as she seeks the truth buried deep within the tombs of an ancient world. To unravel the mystery of a Lost City, Lara must use her survival skills and wits, learn to trust new friends, and ultimately accept her destiny as the Tomb Raider.


[YOUTUBE]xV9XyNu6AFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow ... Looks awesome . Reboot was pretty good , I hope this surpasses it . They could have done a better job for the title though .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah..saw this in tech2 news


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

I still wont play LC / TR until they introduce some scenes like the ones in Witcher franchise 
C'mon... Lara is a lonely girl!!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2014)

awesome....wooohooo Lara!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2014)

When it is gonna release ? It says Holidays 2015 ... Now Holiday season starts from November and ends in January . So , this may either be Jan 2015 (YES  ) or Nov 2015 (No  )


----------



## puli44 (Jun 11, 2014)

looks good ....


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 12, 2014)

Gamescom 2014: Rise of the Tomb Raider Is Xbox One Exclusive


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Gamescom 2014: Rise of the Tomb Raider Is Xbox One Exclusive


For 6 months maybe, unless microsoft had agreed to pay them a $hitload of money, right now the PS4 alone outnumbers the X360 by a huge margin, then there are PC gamers, last I checked TR did very well on PC as well.

I'm just hoping for Fallout 4/TES6, then Eidos can get lost.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe a financial decision to boost the sales up for XONE, but stupid. 
It seems, they want to contend with PS3/4's Last of us and Uncharted, with TR via the help of XONE's Graphic performance.

TR-2013 redefined/reinvented the TR series with different croft, and made one of the finest games with female as a protagonist.
Too bad, they made its sequel as XONE exclusive.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> Maybe a financial decision to boost the sales up for XONE, but stupid.
> It seems, they want to contend with PS3/4's Last of us and Uncharted, with TR via the help of XONE's Graphic performance.
> 
> TR-2013 redefined/reinvented the TR series with different croft, and made one of the finest games with female as a protagonist.
> *Too bad, they made its sequel as XONE exclusive.*


GTA V was console exclusive, so were a bunch of other games x360 exclusive as well, last I had seen almost all non microsoft made games had made its way to PC/PS3. Biggest example is RYSE. It was published by Microsoft, then it failed to generate profit, so now its coming to PC. This scenario is just like RoTR, I'd just wait the 6 month period and get some freebies


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

Wooooowwwww.....loved last one. Waiting for this one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 12, 2014)

Xbox Exclusive 

*themattchuchu.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/spider-man-crying.gif


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Wooooowwwww.....loved last one. Waiting for this one.


You gonna buy XBOX ONE?


----------



## snap (Aug 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I still wont play LC / TR until they introduce some scenes like the ones in Witcher franchise
> C'mon... Lara is a lonely girl!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2014)

well $hit. 

they changed lara's look again


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I still wont play LC / TR until they introduce some scenes like the ones in Witcher franchise
> C'mon... Lara is a lonely girl!!


Pervert. 


Flash said:


> You gonna buy XBOX ONE?


No, it will eventually come on PC and if not then I'll skip this one. 


anirbandd said:


> well $hit.
> 
> they changed lara's look again



yeah previous one was kinda cute.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

snap said:


>



Am I right or am I right?


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2014)

X*bone* getting Lara because it has "boner"

PC getting "Laura" coz it does not have one? 

bahot nainsaafi hain, bahot


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> X*bone* getting Lara because it has "boner"
> 
> PC getting "Laura" coz it does not have one?


----------



## Hiesenberg (Aug 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> For 6 months maybe, unless microsoft had agreed to pay them a $hitload of money, right now the PS4 alone outnumbers the X360 by a huge margin, then there are PC gamers, last I checked TR did very well on PC as well.
> 
> I'm just hoping for Fallout 4/TES6, then Eidos can get lost.


Rise of the Tomb Raider - Update | Tomb Raider Blog
Seems like a X-Box Exclusive for sure 
Lets hope it comes to PC somewhere down the line


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm just hoping for Fallout 4/TES6, then Eidos can get lost.



We both speak same language it seems


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just curious Any other game apart from TR, which features Protagonist as a female character having big b**bs? ( and varying camera rotation angles?)


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2014)

^ Bayonetta (console).


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 13, 2014)

There's a game I played a couple of years ago named X-Blades. It had a female protagonist with huge shaking t**s.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Just curious Any other game apart from TR, which features Protagonist as a female character having big b**bs? ( and varying camera rotation angles?)



Play Skyrim or DAO and apply mods and there you have it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play Skyrim or DAO and apply mods and there you have it.



DAO yeah i did , skyrim, naaah.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> ^ Bayonetta *(console)*.



dayum 

- - - Updated - - -



TheFallenLord said:


> There's a game I played a couple of years ago named X-Blades. It had a female protagonist with huge shaking t**s.



Okhai *thumbs up*


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2014)

Much Pervs


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Much Pervs


----------



## masterkd (Aug 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play Skyrim or DAO and apply mods and there you have it.



My skyrim went through a lot of s**y mods but none stayed. Didn't like any of them.
And in the name of DAO, missing the gameplay. I am yet to get another game like that, not even skyrim. Hopefully DAI will bring the experience back.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Just curious Any other game apart from TR, which features Protagonist as a female character having big b**bs? ( and varying camera rotation angles?)



You have come to right place sir. 

Blood Rayne series 
Dead or Alive
Heavenly Sword (dont remember whether it was PC or console)


----------



## masterkd (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a timed exclusive.
APPY Geek


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

masterkd said:


> My skyrim went through a lot of s**y mods but none stayed. Didn't like any of them.
> And in the name of DAO, missing the gameplay. I am yet to get another game like that, not even skyrim. Hopefully DAI will bring the experience back.



Hmm...Try Divinity Original Sins. I heard that its really good game on par with the classical RPGs like DAO, Baldur's Gate etc. 
Also for further discussion on this topic lets continue on Game suggestion Thread and not spoil this thread. 

- - - Updated - - -



masterkd said:


> It is a timed exclusive.
> APPY Geek



Yeah well it was obvious. I hope that they don't delay PC version too much.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You have come to right place sir.
> 
> Blood Rayne series
> Dead or Alive
> *Heavenly Sword (dont remember whether it was PC or console)*




HS Definitely console, and ooh ooh i remember the first two, as a matter of fact, I played them right, just at the wrong time, when I lacked the obvious potential to appreciate the expanse and magnitude of those things in a hormonal way. I was a good kid back then 

Off topic 

BTW i never played any TR title through though, i mean for the sake of playing.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> HS Definitely console, and ooh ooh i remember the first two, as a matter of fact, I played them right, just at the wrong time, when I lacked the obvious potential to appreciate the expanse and magnitude of those things in a hormonal way. I was a good kid back then
> 
> Off topic
> 
> BTW i never played any TR title through though, i mean for the sake of playing.



TR titles are quite good though. I have completed a few. Going to play TR 2013 again as I have bought it after basically playing half of it so will just start a new game with Legit copy.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well it was obvious. I hope that they don't delay PC version too much.



Will there be a pc version at all?Lets hope this won't turn out to be a console only game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Will there be a pc version at all?Lets hope this won't turn out to be a console only game.



I don't think so. When was the last time a TR game became a console exclusive ?? Also last game showed a good no. of sales on PC also so most probably they won't leave out PC Gamers. 

Why Rise of the Tomb Raider's exclusivity deal is a prehistoric relic | PC Gamer


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> We both speak same language it seems


Yes 

- - - Updated - - -

Well as I had called it in last page, TR turned out not to be a xbox exclusive after all, and what's more, with that exclusive deal ending they also threw in MGS5


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2014)

this is better for PS4 & PC. we'll have a smoother experience with more bug fix & better optimization. XO is already lagging behind PS4 in terms of performance and now its being treating as a beta testing machine. why not bring some exclusive content like Ubisoft does with PS consoles.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2014)

some pervs we have here..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2014)

sam said:


> this is better for PS4 & PC. we'll have a smoother experience with more bug fix & better optimization. XO is already lagging behind PS4 in terms of performance and now its being treating as a beta testing machine. why not bring some exclusive content like Ubisoft does with PS consoles.



Now that you have said this, it makes sense. Nice way of attracting some attention done by them.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

Whats with Square Enix anyway, there expectations are so high regarding sales that they never get satisfied.




anirbandd said:


> some pervs we have here..



Yeah. Deal with it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - Cinematic Trailer*


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope, it will be available for PC. :/


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Hope, it will be available for PC. :/



its timed exclusive to Xbox One.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> its timed exclusive to Xbox One.


Ya. we know that. Eventually, it should come to PC like Ryse.


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2015)

Square Enix have today announced that the latest in the Tomb Raider series, Rise Of The Tomb Raider , will be available for Windows 10 and Steam in early 2016.

*pressa2join.com/square-enix-reveal-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-release-dates-for-ps4-and-windows-10/


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 24, 2015)

that sounds great-hopefully they wont screw up the pc version of rise of the tomb raider or incorporate denuvo drm in it like rocksteady did in case of arkham knight.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider 2015 Gameplay Bear Fight Full Extended Demo*


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> that sounds great-hopefully they wont screw up the pc version of rise of the tomb raider or incorporate denuvo drm in it like rocksteady did in case of arkham knight.


I doubt that. In fact, I think the best thing to happen to PC gaming was the Batman incident. Publishers will be more reluctant to release unfinished products now.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I doubt that. In fact, I think the best thing to happen to PC gaming was the Batman incident. Publishers will be more reluctant to release unfinished products now.


AC: Unity was a disaster, yet B:AO came.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> AC: Unity was a disaster, yet *B:AK* came.


FTFY 

Arkham Origins was ok. Arkham City was (is) the best one till they fix everything in Arkham Knight. And make it run ~30 fps in lowest settings @ 720p on GT 525m .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2015)

> And make it run ~30 fps in lowest settings @ 720p on GT 525m .



to accomplish that, they will have to do some eldrich sorcery dude


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FTFY
> 
> Arkham Origins was ok. Arkham City was (is) the best one till they fix everything in Arkham Knight. And make it run ~30 fps in lowest settings @ 720p on GT 525m .


I was meant to type B:AK only. My mistake.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> AC: Unity was a disaster, yet B:AO came.


Not the same thing. Unity was broken on all platforms, while Arkham Knight was near perfect on console. Ubisoft Montreal developed on all platforms while AK was outsourced. 

Rocksteady would never have let this happen. Iron Galaxy screwed over both Warner Bros. and Rocksteady.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Some Screens:*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/utgcFfH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/I3LVmDB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/O9P7cRR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yhLLMUX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Il5lHJ3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Qv9YhbE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aesU5yv.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

^ Them visuals


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2015)

I heard this game available to buy only via windows store (no steam version  )


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I heard this game available to buy only via windows store (no steam version  )


You heard wrong. It's coming to Windows Store and Steam, early 2016.

Don't worry


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2015)

The demo level reminds me of Tomb Raider (2014)


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Them visuals



dat ass tho.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

[h=1]Rise of the Tomb Raider “Siberian Wilderness” E3 Demo[/h]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I heard this game available to buy only via windows store (no steam version  )



Its a steamwork game AFAIK. No matter where you buy, you'll get a steam key.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Rise of the tomb raider - ultra violent gameplay trailer - Gamescom 2015




Rise of the Tomb Raider - Actual tomb raiding trailer - Gamescom 2015


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2015)

Gamescom Demo


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2015)

[h=1]Woman Vs. Wild - Episode #3: Deadly Tombs[/h]


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh please let this be true - Rise of the Tomb Raider Comes to PC in January - IGN


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like it didn't sell well on X1


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Looks like it didn't sell well on X1


It was always going to release in Q1, regardless of XO sales. Plus releasing on the same day as Fallout 4 was not a smart move.


----------



## Alok (Dec 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Looks like it didn't sell well on X1



It was bound to happen  

Tomb Raider always been multiplatform , exclusive deal was a poor decision


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hoping Uncharted 4 doesn't sell well on PS4


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Hoping Uncharted 4 doesn't sell well on PS4


LOL


----------



## Alok (Dec 27, 2015)

Steam page live. Coming in January 2016.


----------



## Cruzy (Dec 30, 2015)

Damm...
Have to start saving


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> Steam page live. Coming in January 2016.



Yes superb game with tombs and all sorts of stuff.

Rise of the Tomb Raider? on Steam


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 31, 2015)

have they specified when exactly will it be released in January?


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> have they specified when exactly will it be released in January?


Steam says that the Rise of the Tomb Raid PC will be available in January 2016. 

Rise of the Tomb Raider PC Release Date: Lara Croft Game Here Soon


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 31, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> have they specified when exactly will it be released in January?


January 29th.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2015)

Flash said:


> Steam says that the Rise of the Tomb Raid PC will be available in January 2016.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider PC Release Date: Lara Croft Game Here Soon



Hope they add more additional stuff to the game than already released like the one below...

*Checking Out Rise of the Tomb Raider's New Endurance Mode - Tutorial*




[h=1]Checking Out Rise of the Tomb Raider's New Endurance Mode - First Expedition[/h]


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 5, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider is Coming to Windows Store and STEAM on 28 January 2016

- - - Updated - - -

Rise of the Tomb Raider now available on steam for ₹999


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider is Coming to Windows Store and STEAM on 28 January 2016
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider now available on steam for ₹999


Nice! I just purchased it. Can't wait!


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Nice! I just purchased it. Can't wait!



Standard or digital deluxe  ?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 6, 2016)

Alok said:


> Standard or digital deluxe  ?


Deluxe. It's so cheap and I've heard nothing but great things about this game .


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Deluxe. It's so cheap and I've heard nothing but great things about this game .



Yeah I'll be buying same . Enjoyed 2013 one lot .


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 6, 2016)

Alok said:


> Yeah I'll be buying same . Enjoyed 2013 one lot .


Yeah. I loved that game too.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2016)

RotTR rumoured to have Denuvo v4, even stronger than the one used in Just Cause 3.

But who cares, I'm legit since 28 November 2012. The day I signed up in Steam.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2016)

007 said:


> RotTR rumoured to have Denuvo v4, even stronger than the one used in Just Cause 3.
> 
> But who cares, I'm legit since 28 November 2012. The day I signed up in Steam.



Actually MGSV hasn't been cracked yet. This DRM works atleast for a couple of months.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2016)

007 said:


> RotTR rumoured to have Denuvo v4, even stronger than the one used in Just Cause 3.
> 
> But who cares, I'm legit since 28 November 2012. The day I signed up in Steam.



same here . don't care anymore


----------



## quad_core (Jan 13, 2016)

Will there be a disk (DVD) version also for PC? Just asking so that instead of downloading the big game, I can buy the game disk from amazon or FK..


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 13, 2016)

quad_core said:


> Will there be a disk (DVD) version also for PC? Just asking so that instead of downloading the big game, I can buy the game disk from amazon or FK..



Even if there is a DVD there are high chances that there will be only setup.exe in it. So no point in getting it retail.


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2016)

yeah its already 999 on steam so retail would be same price imo. wait and see if retail disk contains full game.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 26, 2016)

Pre load complete.
52 Hours 50 Minutes to go!!


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 26, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Pre load complete.
> 52 Hours 50 Minutes to go!!


How big is it?


----------



## masterkd (Jan 26, 2016)

rock2702 said:


> How big is it?



17.3 gb


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2016)

has anyone received their retail copy?If yes,plz confirm whether it includes the entire game or not.


----------



## quad_core (Jan 29, 2016)

yes please let me know if the retail copy contains full game or just the exe


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 30, 2016)

So no one started the game yet?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 31, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider is ~9$ in Ukrainian Windows Store if anyone wants to grab it cheap

Windows 10 ->PC Settings->Time and Language->Region and Language to access the store


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 9, 2016)

is physical copy available with full setup without downloading anything online ???


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 18, 2016)

can the steam version of rise of the tomb raider be played in offline mode,or does it require a permanent internet connection in order to work?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> can the steam version of rise of the tomb raider be played in offline mode,or does it require a permanent internet connection in order to work?


It would work I guess considering that the game is SP.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2016)

^Thanks  for your inputs gameranand-a friend of mine who played the retail version of tomb raider had said to me earlier that one needs an always on internet connection to play this game-i'm not sure whether its true or not,its quite possible that he was misinformed.I'm quite eager to buy the retail copy of the game but i've held it off so far as i have a strong dislike for titles that require the player to be always online,as it means if for some reason my internet connection stops working i won't be able to play the game anymore until my connection is restored.It would be great if someone who has actually played the steam version of ROTTR could shed some light on this matter.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2016)

^^For SP Campaign we don't need internet.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^For SP Campaign we don't need internet.


ok,but are you sure of it?Have you had an opportunity to test whether it works when the computer is totally offline?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> ok,but are you sure of it?Have you had an opportunity to test whether it works when the computer is totally offline?


Yup proven. Like I said usually all SP games can be played offline as well.

Offline mode ? Yes?,No?  :: Rise of the Tomb Raider General Discussion


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2016)

today i've purchased the retail version of ROTR-i installed steam and activated the game via the included key.Then it prompted me to download the game-when i agreed to it the download started.However i've already obtained all the files required to run the game from a torrent site-downloading the full game is gonna take ages and i don't want to install the game from the discs as they don't contain all the data.I've heard that one can simply copy and paste the game's files into the steam installation directory and that will finish the download and will allow the user to start playing the game-but i have no idea how to do it.

Can someone tell me where exactly should i put the files so that i can start playing the game right away without going into the hassle of downloading the entire game?Is it somewhere in the steamapps folder?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 26, 2016)

This is like an original idea that got rejected and instead got made into Mirrors Edge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> today i've purchased the retail version of ROTR-i installed steam and activated the game via the included key.Then it prompted me to download the game-when i agreed to it the download started.However i've already obtained all the files required to run the game from a torrent site-downloading the full game is gonna take ages and i don't want to install the game from the discs as they don't contain all the data.I've heard that one can simply copy and paste the game's files into the steam installation directory and that will finish the download and will allow the user to start playing the game-but i have no idea how to do it.
> 
> Can someone tell me where exactly should i put the files so that i can start playing the game right away without going into the hassle of downloading the entire game?Is it somewhere in the steamapps folder?


install the torrent version but don't use the cracking method and steam will detect the game


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> today i've purchased the retail version of ROTR-i installed steam and activated the game via the included key.Then it prompted me to download the game-when i agreed to it the download started.However i've already obtained all the files required to run the game from a torrent site-downloading the full game is gonna take ages and i don't want to install the game from the discs as they don't contain all the data.I've heard that one can simply copy and paste the game's files into the steam installation directory and that will finish the download and will allow the user to start playing the game-but i have no idea how to do it.
> 
> Can someone tell me where exactly should i put the files so that i can start playing the game right away without going into the hassle of downloading the entire game?Is it somewhere in the steamapps folder?


1. Install the game using the torrent you downloaded
2. Backup the installed content (Just the folder in which it installed, not the Document folders or registry entries)
3. Uninstall the game
4. Now copy the installed content to C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Rise of the Tomb Raider
5. Now start installtion from steam
6. Let it Download 1-2 MB then restart Steam
7. It should detect the files and download only the required files*
*


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 27, 2016)

So the retail version don't have the game content?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> So the retail version don't have the game content?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


It does, but only half of it.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> 1. Install the game using the torrent you downloaded
> 2. Backup the installed content (Just the folder in which it installed, not the Document folders or registry entries)
> 3. Uninstall the game
> 4. Now copy the installed content to C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Rise of the Tomb Raider
> ...


thanks a lot for your detailed instructions-they worked perfectly.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> thanks a lot for your detailed instructions-they worked perfectly.


Glad that it helped.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2016)

Anyone here tried dx 12 mode?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2016)

Is this game available at cheaper rate anywhere ?


----------



## sudhir_3193 (May 20, 2016)

For Rs 999/- @ amazon.in


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2016)

sudhir_3193 said:


> For Rs 999/- @ amazon.in



Price increased 

lowest I found in FK @1070
Rise of the Tomb Raider Price in India - Buy Rise of the Tomb Raider online at Flipkart.com


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Price increased
> 
> lowest I found in FK @1070
> Rise of the Tomb Raider Price in India - Buy Rise of the Tomb Raider online at Flipkart.com


You can buy it from reapershop for around 800.. Just wait for the summer sale imo

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2016)

Can the mods please add this to the *section thread index*? 

reporting my own post for mods' attention. 

- - - Updated - - -

I started the game today, ultra settings, GTX960, 60FPS, no FPS dip. 

Started it today, played the opening and the first level in the tomb. 

Okayish game till now. 

This game is nothing like its predecessor. 
Where TR2013's opening was fantastic and set the benchmark for me for one of the best opening scenes of all the games that i have played, RotTR'r opening looked like the studio blatantly borrowed from the opening scenes in TR2013. 
Granted, that in TR2013 Lara got converted from an innocent young girl to a ruthless and stone-tough tomb raider, and that was the basis for this game, it still feels like they have tried to implement the same formula. 

Lets see how this goes on.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] added


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Can the mods please add this to the *section thread index*?
> 
> reporting my own post for mods' attention.
> 
> ...


What kind of resolution are you playing at that gets you 60fps at ultra?  Here I am barely reaching 40fps at ultra on 768p! And if I scale that to 1080p then it hardly moves at 12fps.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 16, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> What kind of resolution are you playing at that gets you 60fps at ultra?  Here I am barely reaching 40fps at ultra on 768p! And if I scale that to 1080p then it hardly moves at 12fps.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



I am getting 49 fps (average) on ultra @ 1080. No lags whatsoever.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2016)

anky said:


> I am getting 49 fps (average) on ultra @ 1080. No lags whatsoever.



Dude, your GPU is almost twice as fast as a GTX960. Me and Anirban have same GPU so I was wondering how was he getting that high. 

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind, I am using Nvidia GeForce Experience to set the optimal settings and it's moving smoothly at 55fps, mixed graphics settings obviously.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] added



thanks unkil 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> What kind of resolution are you playing at that gets you 60fps at ultra?  Here I am barely reaching 40fps at ultra on 768p! And if I scale that to 1080p then it hardly moves at 12fps.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



ahem ahem..
its not full ultra.. some settings are on lower ones, although the important ones like LOD and stuff are on Ultra/High. 
i'm on 1600x900 res. 

PS: i am running Win 7, so prolly Dx 11. maybe thats a reason? 

PPS: I did not measure using FPS tool. i felt it as being 60FPS because of the fluidity that 60FPS normally has. i will use fraps and let you know. 

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> I am getting 49 fps (average) on ultra @ 1080. No lags whatsoever.



DX12??


----------



## anky (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> thanks unkil
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I will check on dx12 and will tell. I am not using fraps. I used in game benchmarking


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

anky said:


> I will check on dx12 and will tell. I am not using fraps. I used in game benchmarking


No use of fraps. You can use Steam's own FPS counter which is much better visually as it doesn't shout out "LOOK AT ME". It rests with the rest background in simple grey color in the corner and much smaller as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> No use of fraps. You can use Steam's own FPS counter which is much better visually as it doesn't shout out "LOOK AT ME". It rests with the rest background in simple grey color in the corner and much smaller as well.


You understand that it's not a steam gane that I'm using.?   

I have to add it to steam as a non steam game. 

And if I like it, I'll buy it during the sales provided the cost is low enough. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> You understand that it's not a steam gane that I'm using.?
> 
> I have to add it to steam as a non steam game.
> 
> ...


Oh well. I'll keep my mouth shut then.


----------



## anky (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> You understand that it's not a steam gane that I'm using.?
> 
> I have to add it to steam as a non steam game.
> 
> ...



well...same here..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Oh well. I'll keep my mouth shut then.



Denuvo conquered :smoking_NF:


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Denuvo conquered :smoking_NF:



huhuhuh :lipzipped:


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 17, 2016)

F**k the developers, heh ?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 18, 2016)

Can you play Expeditions mode in the ahem version though? Because honestly the campaign sucks. Expeditions mode is at-least decent.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> F**k the developers, heh ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



why? 

if its a good game i'll buy it. 

during sales.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> F**k the developers, heh ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



If Denuvo servers shutdown, you won't be able to play the game.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 19, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> If Denuvo servers shutdown, you won't be able to play the game.


I have played the game offline...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> If Denuvo servers shutdown, you won't be able to play the game.


That's not how denuvo works lol

I have played denuvo games offline also

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeahhhh...keep thinking that.

Also if you change/upgrade your hardware too much, you won't be able to play.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 20, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Yeahhhh...keep thinking that.
> 
> Also if you change/upgrade your hardware too much, you won't be able to play.


Increased my ram, I was still able to play..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Yeahhhh...keep thinking that.
> 
> Also if you change/upgrade your hardware too much, you won't be able to play.


Dude get your facts right.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 20, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Yeahhhh...keep thinking that.
> 
> Also if you change/upgrade your hardware too much, you won't be able to play.



Meow....that's now how it works.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Darlings..I meant

The games with Denuvo need to be constantly validated online,not necessarily everyday.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Darlings..I meant
> 
> The games with Denuvo need to be constantly validated online,not necessarily everyday.



Not constantly. After the hardware change it just needs to connect online one time for re-validation. Windows 10 also needs such a reactivation.
*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/20530


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 25, 2016)

good game havnt played it yet....stuck in far cry 4 then primal then hopefully this one 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2016)

Started playing yesterday...

And man..what a Graphics...Mind blown!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2016)

Completed the Story campaign (91%)
Now, exploring for collectibles to make it 100%


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2016)

Completed (100%).

*Rating : 9.5/10*

Superb game play with awesome graphics.

Devs have paid much attention of detail in every aspect. (the Relics looks so real)


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed (100%).
> 
> *Rating : 9.5/10*
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my RN3


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed (100%).
> 
> *Rating : 9.5/10*
> 
> ...



Yes, excellent piece of game. However I was a little disappointed with the gameplay. For whatever reasons I found the gameplay better of the previous version. It was much more challenging. In this game the only challenge was fighting them Deathless ones, other than, ah well easy AF.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah the game is too easy even on Survivor difficulty. Most likely they designed the game in a way that women could complete it 

But there is score attack mode which IMO is better than the campaign with the boring story.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, excellent piece of game. However I was a little disappointed with the gameplay. For whatever reasons I found the gameplay better of the previous version. It was much more challenging. In this game the only challenge was fighting them Deathless ones, other than, ah well easy AF.



Hmm, it was not challenging and hard to complete, even finding the secrets was easy once u get the Archivist Explorer & Murals.
also the puzzles were simple to crack not as hard as Tomb Raider Legend & Underworld.

though, I found the Baba Yaga DLC a bit tough and the First Bear in the game


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

Completed Score Attack mode.

Also chicken arrows:
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/88223859559237302/45F12B0E697F7BCA4DF2BE6DC0DFDCBE70207AA0/


----------



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2017)

First look of Alicia Vikander from Tomb Raider (2018)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PJesrqe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aVvRBmm.jpg


----------



## 007 (Mar 28, 2017)

She seems ok but I like the Lara by crystal dynamics better  There are a lot of TR cosplay girls who look much much gorgeous and sexy than this one TBH.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2017)

007 said:


> She seems ok but I like the Lara by crystal dynamics better  There are a lot of TR cosplay girls who look much much gorgeous and sexy than this one TBH.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



True. Her juggs are too small for Lara Croft character.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone wants to play this co-op?


----------

